# Skullcroft 2014



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

A few shots from our yard. It was a nice turn this year to have mild weather (instead of snow)!

The neighborhood kids lining up to go for a ride in the wagon...









An insane "full moon behind clouds" shot


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

a few more...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, those gargoyles are adorable

That moon shot is to die for!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice work! I'm really impressed with the helfyr monument.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I love your yard more than some with ten times as many props. Just beautiful. The leaves add so much. That moon photo is really special -- add a single JOL and that would be the exemplary photo of Halloween. One to put to use if you have something to use it for. With your permission I will steal it!

Edit: is that Canada?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Pretty incredible! :jol:


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks All!

Rahnefan -- Yes, by all means use the photo if you think it has merit and yes, "Calgory" is my take on Calgary...


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Truly wicked, Hellvin. Love that mausoleum and fiery obelisk! 

Dave


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Along with sky, the leaves and the whole disheveled look - it looked pretty real. Great setup.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You sure know how to get the shivery feeling going! And that Helfyr stone is spectacular!


----------

